# Muzzy Pro - Quiet core in or out?



## JJB (Feb 5, 2010)

So how does everyone run it? I've got a couple of hours on it so far with the core in...thinking about trying it without? Is it insanely loud?

How about performance differences? I'm running an 840 and it's rich at WOT with 190/200. Will pulling the core out of the muzzy lean it out some?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I didn't notice much of a difference at all with as far as sound goes with it in or out, but my bike had a slight stumble from stop to WOT with the core in....I run without it bc it runs better. I'd just recommend takin her for a ride around the block with it and then take it out and see if you notice any difference, I mean its so easy to take it out or put it back in if your not happy.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Don't use mine either on my Big Gun. Wouldn't think it quiets it down that much, but haven't tried it. Just left it out because I like the sound, no sound restrictions here:rockn:


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

I was wanting a little more bark out of mine also. Is the quiet core the packing?

How do I take it out of the Muzzy pro?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Its not the packing, its just a little metal insert, almost like a baffle. Just take the cap off the tail end of the muffler and if yours has it then you'll find it right behind that cap. Looks kinda like a short piece of pipe just slid in back there.


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks Bud, Ill give her a go on Sunday. That brute you got looks pretty crazy!!!!


----------



## JJB (Feb 5, 2010)

If the quiet core and spark screen come out then two washers go back in, correct?

The directions were not very clear on this.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

carms_2 said:


> Thanks Bud, Ill give her a go on Sunday. That brute you got looks pretty crazy!!!!


 Thanks, I'm very proud of it lol. I tried to make it different from everybody else's.



JJB said:


> If the quiet core and spark screen come out then two washers go back in, correct?
> 
> The directions were not very clear on this.


 That's what I did lol. Havn't had any probs out of it and its been that way for about 2 years. I tried puttin the core back in when I did my 3" intake snork but still seemed funny feeling from a dead stop so I took it back out.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

i run no quiet core in my hmf cuz it sounds waaaay better without lol. i definately notice better throttle responce from idle without it, and i get like 3 kmh more top speed without it lol. ive tried it many a time with it in and out cuz i use it when were riding at night so not to be to annoying for the people in the area tryin to sleep.


----------



## JJB (Feb 5, 2010)

Removed the quite core and spark arrestor - really woke up the low end and mid-range. Problem is I'm now at 13.5 - 14.0 mid-range cruising. Too lean. How do I richen it up? I'm a jetting newb. 
Thanks.


----------

